# Strangest thing your P's have eaten



## Show_Me_The_Teeth (Dec 4, 2002)

I just responded to a thread and I got to thinking everybody feeds fish to their P's but what else. I have fed all sorts of things to mine over the years. From Zebra finches, small boa, rose hair tarantula, painted turtle, and veggies.

One time I had seen a P with a rubberband hanging out his ass. The owner said you must have dropped the rubberband when he dumped the feeders in. I think it might have been here or PFISH.net?

SMTT


----------



## notaverage (Sep 10, 2005)

I don't know..pretty common but I've seen big chunks of Satin plant gone...when I had fake plants.

Other then that...pretty normal I think


----------



## roccov12345 (Sep 26, 2008)

I'll go..... One of my P's tried to eat the ball valve in the bottom pick up line to my fluval filter. They must of bumped the strainer piece off and the ball floated to the top. I came home from work and he was at the top of the water with it stuck in his mouth. He was small at the time so he couldn't swim back down (the ball was buoyant). I had to take him out and get it unstuck from his teeth. That was a job. I was surprised I didn't lose him after that....


----------



## NegativeSpin (Aug 1, 2007)

I fed mine callas I picked off the bottom of my foot once. Egg whites from a hard boiled egg.


----------



## Azog (Jun 2, 2006)

My friends sanchezi ate pepperjack cheese...


----------



## FEEFA (Nov 19, 2007)

Azog said:


> My friends sanchezi ate pepperjack cheese...


Why would you feed a fish cheese???

My large Piraya spit up a pieces of a whole suction cup he ate with the previous owner.


----------



## the_w8 (Jul 28, 2003)

mine ate an entire 10" pleco and thats the weirdest i guess


----------



## Azog (Jun 2, 2006)

It's not as if he feeds it cheese regularly. It was one occasion, and you'd have to ask my friend it's his fish. I don't feed it at all...


----------



## FEEFA (Nov 19, 2007)

Guess your friend is a real smart guy then to only feed it cheese the one time.

Feeding it cheese regularly... now that would be stupid.


----------



## Azog (Jun 2, 2006)

Nothing good came come from feeding your piranha dairy products. That much I am certain of.


----------



## the_w8 (Jul 28, 2003)

the best thing for u to do, is to educate him on to what to properly feed his P's/P so that they will flourish


----------



## Us And Them (Dec 4, 2008)

Some idiot at my party last year threw a frozen pork chop in my Reds tank.
they ate abit , thank god nothing happen to the fish.. Friend is gone now , f*ck him.


----------



## Plowboy (Apr 9, 2008)

Mine ate that little black thingamabob on a maxi 1200 that you can clip the air hose to. My little bro saw him work it loose and munch it. I cant imagine that passed well.


----------



## Tensa (Jul 28, 2008)

my 2 inch gold spilo ate a waterdog...well a good piece of the tail and 2 of its feet. this happened within the week. I was a little surprised because the waterdog was big enough to eat the spilo.


----------



## Azog (Jun 2, 2006)

He knows the proper nutrition for his fish. I suppose it was a lapse in judgement.


----------



## Tensa (Jul 28, 2008)

Azog said:


> He knows the proper nutrition for his fish. I suppose it was a lapse in judgement.


who is that directed toward?


----------



## Demon Darko (Jan 28, 2007)

the dude who fed his fish cheese.


----------



## Tensa (Jul 28, 2008)

lol yea i figured it out after i had posted lol just didnt want to bump the thread again. thanks


----------



## vinniegambini (Feb 28, 2003)

My P's ate the bottom part of an aqua clear extension tube........ twice!!


----------



## Guest (Oct 14, 2009)

After my husband picked out 22 nickled sized reds and brought them home, I went to the lfs and grabbed a book about Piranhas to see what the best diet for them was. Surprisingly (and yet stupidly enough) it suggested feeding cheese as well! It also suggested sliced ham and chicken. Thank god I stumbled across P-Fury.


----------



## JoeDizzleMPLS (Nov 5, 2007)

the temperature probe for my digital thermometer went missing in my mixed pygo tank... woke up one morning and there was just a cut wire hanging into my tank. never found the probe even after sifting through the gravel, so obviously one of them ate it.


----------



## b_ack51 (Feb 11, 2003)

ksls said:


> After my husband picked out 22 nickled sized reds and brought them home, I went to the lfs and grabbed a book about Piranhas to see what the best diet for them was. Surprisingly (and yet stupidly enough) it suggested feeding cheese as well! It also suggested sliced ham and chicken. Thank god I stumbled across P-Fury.


Sounds like the book was more of how to make a good sandwich than a piranha book.


----------



## notaverage (Sep 10, 2005)

Heres something for ya...hahahttp://static.photobucket.com/player.swf?file=http://vid63.photobucket.com/albums/h138/notaverage1/MACANDRUBBERBAND.flv


----------



## mose (Oct 12, 2009)

must be scary trying to pull that rubber band out.


----------



## James Bond (Apr 4, 2009)

just fed my guys a raw chiken liver and they loved it messed the water up pretty good

is it ok to feed them this they seem fine?


----------



## 65galhex (Nov 5, 2008)

James Bond said:


> just fed my guys a raw chiken liver and they loved it messed the water up pretty good
> 
> is it ok to feed them this they seem fine?


i would stay away from any of that stuff.....to me it just doesnt seem worth my while as it destroys the water. plus i am not sure of the nutritional value. anyone else?


----------



## Plowboy (Apr 9, 2008)

65galhex said:


> just fed my guys a raw chiken liver and they loved it messed the water up pretty good
> 
> is it ok to feed them this they seem fine?


i would stay away from any of that stuff.....to me it just doesnt seem worth my while as it destroys the water. plus i am not sure of the nutritional value. anyone else?
[/quote]

White fish and shrimp are best, but stuff like that doesn't really hurt if you do it sparingly. I think variety in diet is pretty much always good as long as you keep it within reason.

Make sure you do the required tank maintenance after something like that.


----------



## TheWayThingsR (Jan 4, 2007)

People are getting riled up over a guy feeding cheese.... haha, am I the only one that read that the topic starter fed his P's a BOA, TARANTULA and a TURTLE?


----------



## the_w8 (Jul 28, 2003)

i caught that too earlier LOL...i definitely thought that that was a bit odd.


----------



## notaverage (Sep 10, 2005)

I thought my vid would have gotten some laughs....I've never seen it before only heard people say they ate it and never saw it again.


----------



## thedude8 (Oct 6, 2008)

TheWayThingsR said:


> People are getting riled up over a guy feeding cheese.... haha, am I the only one that read that the topic starter fed his P's a BOA, TARANTULA and a TURTLE?


ya wow, how long did it take for them to eat the turtle?!


----------



## dudelo560 (Oct 30, 2003)

2 days ago my rhom bit through the clear hose connected to the bubble maker...and bit one of the fake plants right in half


----------



## Greez (Feb 12, 2010)

I just found this site but before I joined I was reading this post thinking to myself that my P doesn't really do this, I mean he will bite at the heater or the filter and has ripped some of my fake plants to pieces. But I just think that happens when he gets scared or is after a fish, with the plants he normally has a nice mix of plants for him to eat if he wants them so he may have mistaken the fake for the real. Then I wake up this morning and he had completely destroyed the bottom of the filter, had it in different pieces. So off to the fish store for a stronger filter that wont break apart so easy. I hope I don't come back with a new red belly but I wouldn't bet on it.


----------



## Mason1 (Jan 18, 2010)

I recently moved my little guys over to a bigger tank. I figured id put them in a plastic bag of water like when you buy them from the store.

I got the first one in the bag and he was in there for like 2 seconds before he bit a hole in the bag. after I got all 3 of them to the bigger tank I noticed they had chewed a hole in my net at some point.


----------



## the keeper (Jan 16, 2010)

my gdr doesnt like when anybody (besides me) comes near his tank, so he takes it out on this free floating thermometer that sits straight up on the bottom of the tank, its like his toy when nobodys around and his enemy when somebody is near.


----------



## glockner99 (Nov 2, 2005)

My Irwini Cat that hybernated in a drift wood log appeared after over a month ......needless to say ....I don't have an Irwini Cat anymore....ooops


----------



## Uncle Jesse (Feb 18, 2007)

One time a buddy of mine had 12 reds, at about 1.5 inches in a 55 gal. We fed them 2 tadpoles. After about 10 min they threw them both up. Don't feed your Ps tadpoles.


----------



## Garrett812 (Aug 14, 2010)

This thread is super old but.....callas from your foot?! lol!


----------

